# Verzerrungsfilter in Englisch



## Elisa9 (9. August 2005)

Kann mir bitte jemand sagen, wie der Verzerrungsfilter in Englisch genannt wird?
Danke


----------



## Dennis Wronka (9. August 2005)

Wenn ich mich recht erinnere wird Verzerrung mit Distortion uebersetzt.


----------



## Elisa9 (9. August 2005)

Danke vielmals


----------

